# Lakers fans...do you want Ron Artest? At what price?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's have a little poll here, as there is a lot of talk about Artest possibly coming to the Lakers.

One deal that has been thrown around is Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, Devean George and Miami's First Rounder for Ron Artest and Austin Croshere.

Personally, I don't want to give up that much for Artest. I think the team is really beginning to gel and Kwame Brown has started to show his worth. Plus, that trade leaves us incredibly thin up front, with Bynum and Croshere as the backup big men.

If we make an offer for Artest, I really don't think it should be more than Devean George, Luke Walton, Brian Cook and Miami's first round pick. Obviously, that isn't face value for Ron, but Indiana isn't going to get face value. Would we get him for that? Common knowledge would suggest no.

I just don't think it is worth jeopardizing what we have going on now for a nut-case like Artest.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes.. Bynum, Cook, Kwame, 1st Rd for Artest, Croshere


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes.. Bynum, Cook, Kwame, 1st Rd for Artest, Croshere


Wow, you would trade Cook. This trade may hurt us more than it will help because now we have two more players thsat have to learn the Jackson system. And if Ronny does not return, we will be very small up front.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

How about George, Mihm, Sasha, 06 #1 for Artest and Bender? I like that. 

That said, it would be real risky to trade Odom for Artest. Artest is the clearly superior impact player, but unlike Odom, Artest is nuts.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> How about George, Mihm, Sasha, 06 #1 for Artest and Bender? I like that.
> 
> That said, it would be real risky to trade Odom for Artest. Artest is the clearly superior impact player, but unlike Odom, Artest is nuts.


And Start Kwame at the 5 move Lamar back to the 4? Noooooooo Artest i dont want him !!! He will kill this chemistry hes a lazy piece of **** and we dont need that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Check it out.

Devean, Slava, Wafer, and picks for Artest.


Maybe throw in Cook if they throw in Croshere.
Hey worst deals have happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You wont get Artest without Odom, if your not willing to trade him, then drop the trade talk.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> How about George, Mihm, Sasha, 06 #1 for Artest and Bender? I like that.
> 
> That said, it would be real risky to trade Odom for Artest. Artest is the clearly superior impact player, but unlike Odom, Artest is nuts.


We are now losing our decent starting center and two solid bench players for just Artest. Bender does not count because he is allways injured and is thinking about retiring.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You wont get Artest without Odom, if your not willing to trade him, then drop the trade talk.


Drop the act if you'd like to post on this board much longer.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Check it out.
> 
> Devean, Slava, Wafer, and picks for Artest.
> 
> ...


Never happening. That is not enough to get Artest. Injured nobody(Slava) and Inactivated bench player(Wafer). We are really only trading Devean for Artest which is not enough.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The One said:


> We are now losing our decent starting center and two solid bench players for just Artest. Bender does not count because he is allways injured and is thinking about retiring.


You have to give to get. George and Sasha aren't that good, they can be replaced. Artest can't. Mihm is a necessary sacrifice, move Kwame to the 5 and split the minutes at 4 between Odom and Cook, and Turiaf when he comes back.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Why trade for him, he's just going to leave to knicks anyway.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's be honest here- is there even a remote chance the pacers would even slightly consider an offer by the lakers that doesn't offer odom (although brown has been good the past two games, brown will never fetch artest as the centerpiece of the trade)? There's been a lot of crazy posts i've seen around this forum site of ppl talking about unloading all the despondent and unwanted players for a guy who was highly considered for defensive player of the year not too long ago. Also, its Bird making the call (not mitch, who just loves to dish out players for unequal value). Yeah he has attitude problems, and the guy was a moron for asking for a season off (hysterical video though... good thing they made the guy stick to his day job... er until he got into that brawl), but this guy will not come as cheap as just throwing together a bunch of bench guys who happen to make the same ballpark salary.

that said, if it takes odom to get artest, I'm against it because the lakers don't need this shakeup right now when they seem to finally have something going.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star, you are delusional if you think you're going to get close to equal value (Odom) for Artest.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I still say that Bynum is untouchable. Centers are too hard to find. Odom is starting to pick up the offense so hes almost untouchable. Everyone else is up for grabs. If we can pick up Artest great but if not then no big loss. (Hes jumping ship to NY after his contract is up anyways)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> And Start Kwame at the 5 move Lamar back to the 4? Noooooooo Artest i dont want him !!! He will kill this chemistry hes a lazy piece of **** and we dont need that.


Uhhh...what? Artest is the complete opposite of a "lazy piece of ****"...that's why he's such a good player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You wont get Artest without Odom, if your not willing to trade him, then drop the trade talk.


You're delusional and in denial. You won't be getting anyone close to as good as Lamar Odom in return for Artest, just watch. The same thing has happened with Shaquille O'Neal (weight and age issues), Vince Carter (effort issues), Terrell Owens (character issues) and Randy Moss (character issues).

When there is a certain amount of risk surrounding a player, his team loses a lot of leverage in dealing him. There is no team in this league that will offer a player as talented as Lamar Odom in exchange for Artest.

The only offers the Pacers will get are ones like Kwame Brown, George and a first round pick. Even Isiah Thomas said he wasn't giving up Frye, Robinson or Lee for Ron.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i mean come on the best deal out there for pacers is artest for peja

pejas no fluke but hes having one of his worst years in his career plus hes no superstar anymore.. just a mere one-dimensional player who cant even create his own shot.. hes no better than steve kerr at this point hes simply overrated

so really, the pacers arent going to get back anything close to what artest brings to the table for the pacers.

the best trade the pacers can make is trading artest with croushere for an expiring contract + a decent F or G. aka use artest as a bait to get rid of themselves of croushere's bad contract


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

He's not worth the trouble.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, I would be willing to give up Kwame Brown


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

EHL said:


> Nope. Sorry, I know the rules and have crossed none..


I ALSO know the rules. And your tone needs to be reigned in. Especially when defending your actions to a mod who is obviously asking you to tone it down.

Your tone is disrespectful in manner, and that IS against the Community standards.

Please continue your argument (which I feel that has merit) without the tone of disrespect and all parties will be happy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> R-Star, you are delusional if you think you're going to get close to equal value (Odom) for Artest.


Odom is not of equal value to Artest. That being said, I know the Pacers will not recieve close to face value for Ron. Outside of Kobe and Odom though, the Lakers have nothing on their team that the Pacers would consider. Of course Kobe is out of the question, thats a given. So if your not willing to give up Odom, which it looks like most of you are not, then there is no realistic trade you can come up with.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Odom is not of equal value to Artest. That being said, I know the Pacers will not recieve close to face value for Ron. Outside of Kobe and Odom though, the Lakers have nothing on their team that the Pacers would consider. Of course Kobe is out of the question, thats a given. So if your not willing to give up Odom, which it looks like most of you are not, then there is no realistic trade you can come up with.


 Yes, I agree with that. There is no sense in telling us to "pull our head out of our asses" for not wanting to give up Odom.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes, I agree with that. There is no sense in telling us to "pull our head out of our asses" for not wanting to give up Odom.


True enough. I guess Im just getting tired of seeing junk players offered up in trades for Artest. My appologies for comming off as rash in my first post. :smile:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who wouldn't trade Kwame, Chris Mihm's backup, for Artest? Are we forgetting Kwame sucks? I would literally trade him for Croshere.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Uhhh...what? *Artest is the complete opposite of a "lazy piece of ****"...*that's why he's such a good player.


O he's opposite of that? Your right hes not the guy who skips practices to watch cartoons or the guy asking for 2 months off? Noooooo thats not Artest thats someone I made up to sound cool.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

See ya Kwame.:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> O he's opposite of that? Your right hes not the guy who skips practices to watch cartoons or the guy asking for 2 months off? Noooooo thats not Artest thats someone I made up to sound cool.


that being said.....its pretty pathetic that artest coming in for whoever, regardless, would be the second best player on this team


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

artest will play well wherever he ends up. i just hope its not to GS or SAC. i think this is worse case scenario for laker fans. unless of course he continues to be the psycho hes advertised as. and just b/c artest wants the knicks dosent necessarily mean the knicks want artest.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Do not give up on Kwame yet!*  Since his injury it seems like he grew some hands. This is the best I have ever seen him controling the ball which was his only problem, given that he had good post offensve and Defense. Maybe all that he needed was a little "Meow" from Phil and a bench assignment to get him comfortable. This also erases the thought that Kwame is "completely" lazy and does not try to improve any facets of his game So.........don't give up on him yet!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Didnt want to start another thread. but it looks like the Lakers are definitely eyeing Artest. check it out fellas.


Lakers interested in Artest
Jackson thinks highly of Artest
By Ross Siler, Staff Writer 

MEMPHIS, Tenn. - The Lakers - and coach Phil Jackson, in particular - have strong interest in acquiring troubled Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest, a source close to the team said Wednesday. 
But the Lakers are not willing to part with forward Lamar Odom in a trade package and are uncertain whether they even will be among the league's leading contenders to land Artest, who demanded a trade over the weekend. 

The Lakers have come together recently - winning five of six games on a long road trip that ended with a 94-79 victory at Memphis Wednesday - but Jackson is said to believe the team could advance deep in the Western Conference playoffs with Artest. 

Although Artest was suspended 73 games last season for his part in the NBA's most infamous brawl, Jackson spoke in positive terms about the 26-year-old forward - a former All-Star and defensive player of the year - before Monday's game in Dallas. 

more in URL


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

KillWill said:


> artest will play well wherever he ends up. i just hope its not to GS or SAC. i think this is worse case scenario for laker fans. unless of course he continues to be the psycho hes advertised as. and just b/c artest wants the knicks dosent necessarily mean the knicks want artest.


I don't really think GS will go for Artest. Mullin looks like he wants to keep the core lineup the W's have...an Artest trade would likely have a shake-up in the GS frontcourt.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

EHL said:


> How about George, Mihm, Sasha, 06 #1 for Artest and Bender? I like that.
> 
> That said, it would be real risky to trade Odom for Artest. Artest is the clearly superior impact player, but unlike Odom, Artest is nuts.


bender retired


----------

